
Berkeley eliminates gendered words from municipal code - cmogni1
https://www.berkeleyside.com/2019/07/16/city-council-to-consider-abolishing-gender-specific-pronouns-in-berkeley-municipal-code
======
a3n
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master/slave_(technology)#Term...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master/slave_\(technology\)#Terminology_concerns)

------
whenchamenia
I get the intent, but wow guys. This is just becomming a new euphanism
treadmill.

